# Need new Furance and A/C in parents house



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

ok looking to put in a new furance and central air in my parents home.... any suggestions???


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

LOCATION? I know a great guy, but keeps busy, and doesn't like working outside Gulf Breeze.


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

they live off of Creighton.. so i dont think that will work......


----------



## Sea Rooster (Oct 3, 2007)

OK...ball park figure...

How much would it cost to equip a2100 sq ft house with new heat and air? 

No intentions on hijacking this thread....just damn curious....


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

sea rooster.. to just do a new inside and outside unit.. Probably about 1400-1600 bucks.. I had my buddy come over and put me a new outside unit for like 600 bucks installed... He was going to do both inside and outside, but they did'nt have any inside units.. So I just did the outside unit... I was going to pay I think agrand for everything.. Its a 2-ton


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

For a good brand unit for a 2100 sqft house your going to need a unit bigger than a 2 ton, your prolly looking at $1750 for the equipment give or ake a little, plus install, let me know something and I might be able to work something out with one of the parts house I deal with for the unit and could put it in for cheaper than a company would charge.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya you'd be crazy to put a 2-ton in there.. Most likely it should be a 3 ton but I'm no A/C guy...


----------



## a/c guy (Oct 12, 2007)

sent you my name and #


----------

